# Fast forward speed?



## liveround (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi 
Does anyone know what the three fast forward speeds is on a tivo?


lr


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

60 times


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The Backdoor Codes Thread shows how to change them.

They appear to default to x3, x20, x60.

It gets a little difficult to judge, since there are speed-dependent skip-backs when you press play in one of those modes. Those skips-backs are also modifiable in backdoor mode, which is enabled by default if you have a network card attached.


----------



## liveround (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks guys for the super quick answers. The backdoor codes are interesting,

I need to update the system clock on my tivo which does not have a sub. It has 2.5.5a software. I was hoping that I could enter via the backdoor and change it. However I cannot get into the search by title screen without the tivo functionally  Is there another way to update the system clock?


lr


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Doesn't doing a test call set the clock? I can't remember.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No a test call doesn't, but a daily call does set the clock (even without a sub).


----------



## liveround (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys, clock is now set to the correct time after a daily call. 
Fiddling with the recording time and still missing parts of programmes has been driving me nuts.


lr


----------



## Pete Moss (Nov 26, 2015)

iankb said:


> They appear to default to x3, x20, x60.


On my XL4, it's 2x, 20x, and 60x.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete Moss said:


> On my XL4, it's 2x, 20x, and 60x.


Welcome to the UK forum Pete, this thread is from 2008.


----------



## Pete Moss (Nov 26, 2015)

steveroe said:


> Welcome to the UK forum Pete, this thread is from 2008.


This thread was one that came up on a search for "TiVo fast forward speeds".

In any case, I did a few timings. On my XL4 system in the US, the FF2 and FF3 speeds are fairly consistent. FF2 is just under 18x. FF3 is close to 60x.

But the FF1 speeds vary from 2x for a 1-hour program to 3x for a 6.5-hour program.

See the attached graphic.

PS: I noticed that one of the ads was for a schizophrenia medication. I believe these ads are designed to match the target audience. What does that say?


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

Pete Moss said:


> PS: I noticed that one of the ads was for a schizophrenia medication. I believe these ads are designed to match the target audience. What does that say?


It says you're not using Adblock


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pete Moss said:


> This thread was one that came up on a search for "TiVo fast forward speeds".
> 
> In any case, I did a few timings. On my XL4 system in the US, the FF2 and FF3 speeds are fairly consistent. FF2 is just under 18x. FF3 is close to 60x.
> 
> ...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534865


----------

